# 3 baby pigeons in New York City?



## spedydemon (May 30, 2011)

We were replacing our air-conditioner, and we found these little guys. We don't have the ideal conditions to take care of them (a small apartment and just time wise) so what should we do with them? It is pretty warm out there and right now they are in a shoebox with the nest. We left them in the shade outside, hopefully the parents will come and find them... Any ideas for food? 




























They have now buried themselves under the nest as well.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi DS, these are not baby pigeons, but some kind of gaping bird, perhaps starlings. Is there any way you can put things back, more or less, they way they were before you exchanged out the AC. The parents most likely will not attend to them where the now are.

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Gosh...can you put them back exactly where you found them, or really close-by ?

There is a chance the parents will come back; I hope they do but it depends because if the location was really upset, mmmm...but if they do NOT return within the next 4-5 hours, those babies are going to be in a critical situation....very critical. They are really, really young.

Go here, call the hotilne ASAP:

http://nycprc.org/

Ask them for the name of a close-by wildlife rescue facility, or do a websearch yourself....

Thanks for caring.


----------



## spedydemon (May 30, 2011)

It's really hard because they were under the air conditioner, and we have already replaced it. Plus the air conditioner is on a ledge a couple of stories up, so I'm not so sure how we would be able to reach...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

spedydemon said:


> It's really hard because they were under the air conditioner, and we have already replaced it. Plus the air conditioner is on a ledge a couple of stories up, so I'm not so sure how we would be able to reach...


I know it may be hard, but any one with a ladder or way of jury rigging something up so the parents can get these guys raised up (this will not take but a few weeks)? 

Karyn


----------



## VivaDaWolf (May 6, 2011)

Have the parents been back? Those look to be baby house sparrows.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This forum can help you with either starlings or house sparrows and may even have a member near by that will help you by taking them.
http://www.starlingtalk.com/


----------



## spedydemon (May 30, 2011)

Unfortunately we were not able to save them... But from the sounds under my new air conditioner, the sparrows seem to be back, probably building another nest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is too bad.. those kind of baby birds are so easy to hand feed.


----------

